# [CLOSED] Turnips at 605 bells!



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

The Nooklings are buying turnips for 605 bells today in my town. I'm opening it up to everybody!

Please be considerate when you're connecting! Try to sell your turnips quickly so everyone can get a chance to come (Leave through the airport please). Making several trips is fine, but again, try to be considerate to others who need to sell  . Nooks Cranny is to the right in the plaza with the fountain.

Tips aren't necessary, but I would really appreciate them. If you wanna leave a tip, leave it in the plaza with the fountain!  This will be open for a few hours. If you're coming, it'd be great if you could post in this thread so I can keep track.

EDIT: If you're just checking in, *I switched to PM'ing people the code. *Please reply so I can PM you <3


----------



## chaicow (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to sell turnips in your town i'm heading over in a sec!


----------



## fanism (Apr 8, 2020)

on my way.  thanks


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, OMW! I'll leave you some of my earnings!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Oh no! It's not working... You probably got flooded, huh?


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Server freaked, new code 6VRB2


----------



## fanism (Apr 8, 2020)

Dodo code not working?


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 8, 2020)

Ahh I'm popping over :3 Thank you c:


----------



## people (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ll pop over momentarily! Thank you!


----------



## Kam! (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank u so much. OMW


----------



## queertactics (Apr 8, 2020)

id love to come by!!


----------



## ourgrace (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd really like to come by!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Everyones welcome, again, just give everyone a turn to come in


----------



## Ededdneddy123 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to sell at your island. My ign is Edras


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you for letting people come over <3 I dropped a tip at your fountain c: If it's alright, I may be back with more in a little bit, I'll wait some to give anyone else still coming a chance c:


----------



## magicalcow (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to drop by!  Thanks for opening your island!


----------



## Ededdneddy123 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you for letting me sell! I also left a tip by the fountain!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Airi-chan said:


> Thank you for letting people come over <3 I dropped a tip at your fountain c: If it's alright, I may be back with more in a little bit, I'll wait some to give anyone else still coming a chance c:


Thank you! Return trips are fine as long as the island is open.


----------



## An0nn (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello! I would like to come. Thank you for opening your island


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 8, 2020)

This has to be how people are making millions xD

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

It’s my first time selling turnips, but I’ll be sure to come by!!


----------



## Voderette (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you for sharing! I would love to come over


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 8, 2020)

Okie dokie, I'm on my way!


----------



## An0nn (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't mind me! I missed your second message


----------



## Voderette (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you so much!! I’m finally able to work on my whole town. I’m so happy! I was Halie from Pluto and left a tip by the fountain as well


----------



## shendere (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you!! Fayt from Outset, heading over shortly, will tip!


----------



## kentai (Apr 8, 2020)

Would love to stop by! Omw!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 8, 2020)

Stopping by soon,  will tip!


----------



## llamasity (Apr 8, 2020)

Coming soon! my ign is jobe and i will tip!


----------



## kentai (Apr 8, 2020)

Server seemed to poop out ):


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Communication error ): New code *LHS01*


----------



## shendere (Apr 8, 2020)

Code doesn't work now


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

shendere said:


> Code doesn't work now


Updated! Online gets wonky with a lot of people sometimes. If the server goes down again just check back here, I'll get a new code as long as the thread says open.


----------



## shendere (Apr 8, 2020)

beescrossing said:


> Updated! Online gets wonky with a lot of people sometimes. If the server goes down again just check back here, I'll get a new code as long as the thread says open.


Thanks so so so much!! ;A;


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2020)

Be right over!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Apparently to many people on the Island


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Griff said:


> Be right over!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> Apparently to many people on the Island


People are leaving


----------



## llamasity (Apr 8, 2020)

seems pretty busy! maybe ill come later if you're still open!


----------



## silicalia (Apr 8, 2020)

On my way too! Hopefully that’s okay


----------



## kentai (Apr 8, 2020)

Tipped + rep!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## silicalia (Apr 8, 2020)

Communication error


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

New code is *DQ465 *


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 8, 2020)

Going to try and stop by. ^-^

Only have 250 to sell since I went light this week on buying. Maybe now i shouldnt have. Lol


----------



## llamasity (Apr 8, 2020)

Coming over!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Just left! thank you! left a tip plus some peaches (hopefully they're a nnf) and i'll rep


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 8, 2020)

on my way over ♥


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh jeez! New code *MCJ5R*


----------



## QueenTati (Apr 8, 2020)

Coming over!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 8, 2020)

beescrossing said:


> Oh jeez! New code *MCJ5R*



Thank you again, I can pay off my next loan for sure! On my way with a batch, haha.


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you so much, on my way!


----------



## QueenTati (Apr 8, 2020)

Nooo I got kicked out!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, lots of communication errors today, sorry about that everyone. The code is* 0X9SH*.


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 8, 2020)

When people don't close their communication then people will "quietly leave" and that will shut down the connection...  I just got there too. Didn't get to sell.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

That's why people now usually pm people codes so you have fewer people and less problems... :/


----------



## QueenTati (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm on my way! I'll be quick  Will from Umeda


----------



## Hemo (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to come over pls and thanks!!


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 8, 2020)

It's no use, too many people to get in


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Okay, since the leave quietly thing seems to be an issue, I'm going to try this a bit differently. If everyone could get on here and sell their turnips, then get back to the airport, I can end the session and get us all out quicker. Is that ok? From now on don't use the Dodo to leave, and I'll post the new code for those who didn't get in the session.


----------



## QueenTati (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm in! It's just a waiting game now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



beescrossing said:


> Okay, since the leave quietly thing seems to be an issue, I'm going to try this a bit differently. If everyone could get on here and sell their turnips, then get back to the airport, I can end the session and get us all out quicker. Is that ok?


Fine by me!


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 8, 2020)

EDIT: waiting for the new code ^^


----------



## QueenTati (Apr 8, 2020)

This really highlights the flaws in NH online haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Nooooooooooo I was IN nooks shop!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 8, 2020)

Aw man, I was so close before it disconnected lol!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Since it's too many people, I'm going to switch to the PM way now. Sorry about that guys! Simply post in this thread if you couldn't get in and I'll PM the code.


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 8, 2020)

I think we've disconnected. But We could try taking turns, even here on the thread.


----------



## JKBUK (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like in please!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 8, 2020)

beescrossing said:


> Since it's too many people, I'm going to switch to the PM way now. Sorry about that guys! Simply post in this thread if you couldn't get in and I'll PM the code.



I am one of them cx


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

QueenTati said:


> This really highlights the flaws in NH online haha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> Nooooooooooo I was IN nooks shop!


Yeah, its a bit of a mess to play around sometimes.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 8, 2020)

Id like a pm please ;o;! i was in and got DC-ed


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like in on the next session please!


----------



## QueenTati (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like a PM! I was in and got dc'd


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 8, 2020)

I was just outside Nooks on my 3rd try


----------



## Hemo (Apr 8, 2020)

beescrossing said:


> Okay, since the leave quietly thing seems to be an issue, I'm going to try this a bit differently. If everyone could get on here and sell their turnips, then get back to the airport, I can end the session and get us all out quicker. Is that ok? From now on don't use the Dodo to leave, and I'll post the new code for those who didn't get in the session.


Would like to get a pm please if the town is still open, thanks in advance anyway c:


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Hemo said:


> Would like to get a pm please if the town is still open, thanks in advance anyway c:


I'm still open as long as it says it in the title  You'll get a PM when this session is done.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 8, 2020)

beescrossing said:


> Since it's too many people, I'm going to switch to the PM way now. Sorry about that guys! Simply post in this thread if you couldn't get in and I'll PM the code.


I'd like to visit when you have space!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 8, 2020)

thank you so much!! ♥♥♥


----------



## 0ni (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, can i come and sell some turnips? ty!


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, this works! When she closes for all then there is no problem!


----------



## Dozer (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d like to come please


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd also like to come over to sell please.


----------



## mnm (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, do you mind if I stop by as well?


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you for having us! Your island is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 8, 2020)

tysm! appreciate you letting us visit. your island is amazing btw


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you so much for your patience and for letting us sell!


----------



## texas toast (Apr 8, 2020)

I would like to join if it's still available!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

.


----------



## JustABadKid_ (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d like to stop by whenever you’re open again! I’ll check back soon!


----------



## steeze (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to come over when your back. Thanks!


----------

